# Help estimating small parking lots



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys first want to thank you guys for always helping out. Its awesome that we can come on this site for anything and you guys are always willing to help out and someone always has the remedy for whatever comes up. Here is my issue. I bought a plow from someone who used to do 3 small parking lots right down the street from each other. The guy I bought it from said can you plow these lots for this guy since I will no longer be plowing. I said okay. Plowed 3 times, got paid when I was promised. This gentlemen owns a small commercial property business. He told me you passed the test with the 3 lots let me know if you want these 10 locations which include landscaping/maintenance, fertilizer/weed control, spring and fall clean up, mulching, and snow plowing and salting of parking lots and walks. These are small 4-8 condo/appartments most of them with small 20,000-40,000 square foot lots, and each have about 200ft worth of side walks 4ft wide. I have to plow and do walks and salt both as well. On the proposal it says price for snow "per storm and snow fall amounts. Also I don't have a clue at all what to charge for salting. I pay 80 a ton for salt, 100 a ton towards the end of the season if its a busy year. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you guys as always and god bless


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

800 pounds on salt per acre. Overkill actually but better than under. If you need a refresher on figuring acres just google it all kind of sq tables. Print it out and keep with your salt pricing, Piece of cake from there. If you got the capitol and storage for salt buy at one time. Save you a couple bucks per ton.

You know what they mean for snow amounts? Unless someone is close to you and I would assume what region of NJ your in it would be hard to give you a competitive pricing or not.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Just talked to them again he said Snow fall amount for that storm. I appreciate the help. I need to figure out what to charge for salting


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Measure the area you have to salt, and figure out how big it is. Multiply your area by 750 pounds per acre. Divide by 2000. Then multiply that by what you want to make per ton.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://findlotsize.com/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://support.google.com/maps/answer/1628031?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en

Here is another one like what Jeff posted.

Measure Maps is a free Google App

You can measure a lot from computer, I phone, or android device.

Set you pins and it will give you distance or make a box and it will give you the acres or square foot.


----------

